#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-05
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-06
<omaciel> este OgMaciel e' falso :P
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-07
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-08
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém já conseguiu instalar o ClamAV 0.98?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-09
<samyr> olá
<samyr> há alguém aí?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-11-06
<Rodrigopvai> MAQUINA DE CARTÃO DE CREDITOS COM INSENÇÃO DE 2 MESES, PROMOÇÃO... Taxa de credenciamento ATÉ FIM DO ANO 2014 --> 275,00 Á VISTA FONE: (44) 9720-9908 TIM (whatsapp) (44) 9167-8336 VIVO EMAIL: progecons@gmail.com Facebook: www.fb.com/progecons Site:www.progecons.com.br
<Rodrigopvai> valeu
